# looking to get pigeons



## xraybrain95 (9 mo ago)

hey I'm struggling to find some pigeons for sale. I'm just looking for some to train my GSP with.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

West Of England Tumbler Pigeons


$5.00 West Of England Tumbler Pigeons for sale in Lehi, UT on KSL Classifieds. View a wide selection of Birds and other great items on KSL Classifieds.



classifieds.ksl.com





Welcome to the forum.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Look on "Yalltube" to see if there is a video of someone making a trap for them. With all the overpasses and buildings around here, I'm sure you could gather a bunch of them for training, and, maybe make a few bucks selling to others for the same reason.


----------

